# Not one, but two possible buys.



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone. I was looking for a well broke husband horse that was a bit more "sturdy" for tough terrain. I found these two horses on the internet. The gentleman is asking $1500 each; The info I got from the guy: they are QH percheron crosses, half brothers, 15.2 and 15.3 hh and are both 8 years old. They are "bombproof" have been packed and ridden in the mountains, used for hunting, used as lesson horses. They tie, are easy keepers, trailer, hobble, ground tie, are good with their feet, are very respectful and responsive, will ride out on their own, come when called in from the pasture, will swim, side pass, neck rein...etc. He said he would let us try them out for 2 weeks with a full refund if they dont work out. He DOES NOT want to sell them but his new job has him working way up north for 2 weeks at a time and feels that they deserve more attention and they need a job. We are going to look at them in mid may, whe he is back home--the guy told us to plan a whole day so he can take us on a mountain trial ride with them. He called me back after I emailed him and talked about these two horses for 2 HOURS (funny stories and training techniques included!) LOL! I originally didnt want two, but My own young/green gelding is far from where I want him to be-I think I could thoughouly enjoy these horses--hubby too (and dont want to pass them up). Plus It would be very fun to teach them to drive--maybe a little skijoring? Almost sounds too good to be true!
Here are a few pictures--comments very much appreciated. Not really confo shots (I know they have horribly short necks--but dont you just want to hug them!)
Are the prices reasonable? Are they something that "you" would go after for trail/mountain ponies?


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

*some more pictures*

Here are a few more pictures of the two geldings


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Snatch them up! These are great crosses for what you are looking for. I have several friends who have Perch/QH they use for everything-one is a mounted police horse in training. I was at a Mounted police clinic last weekend and there were 3 or 4 of this cross-they were fabulous! I am not saying all are wonderful, but certainly in general this is a great combination! Shoot-if I was closer.......


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

they sound like great horses and from what the man has told you perfect for what you want


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Just remember, the farrier bill for these boyze will not be a light one. 

Nice horses actually. Very Drafty behind.. but nothing unusual here.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

My farrier bill is no more for my clyde x at all, but I only get him trimmed. 
It $ay depend on your area
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, that is probably true. I used to trim and shoe my own horses until I got hurt (nothing to do with shoeing my horses). My farrier and I had a talk about drafters and shoes.. and he flat out did not do them at all. At the time a trim and new (hot) shoes cost me $100 a horse and he told me drafters were paying $250 per horse. 

This was back in the late 1990's.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice boys. I would get them. I wish I really had a good trail horse again but I also don't go trail riding much anymore. No trails around me. 

I like them a lot.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree to snatching them up. If they are as well trained as he claims, then they are a steal. I really like the looks of both of them. They should be very nice, calm, strong riding horses.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

They're so CUTE! I want to go give them loves and kisses  It's a good thing I'm not close to Canada, or you'd have race me to get them!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I really like them but I'm a sucker for drafts anyway and the price definately seems right around here people would probably try to sell them with their age and training for maybe 3000. (Just a guestimate for what I've seen). They look really laid back I know if I had the money and space I'd definately snatch them up!

Also I really like what the seller is offering. By planning to take you on a day long trail ride to show you what they can do and it's really nice of him to allow a two week trial to see if you like them or not(just make sure you get this part in writing where both the seller and you sign it so you don't pay and then find out you don't like them and he refuses you the refund). I know a lot of sellers around here refuse to offer a trial at all even if you asked to put a deposit down or even the full amount.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Apperently these guys have only been shod onece-on a two week mountain trip-other than that they dont need shoes. Generally the ground is not that rocky around here


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

The one in the middle could be Persia's twin (minus the four whites sox).


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

They sound perfect for what you want. I would totally get them. 
Like Phantom said the seller seems like he wants to make sure they are a good fit for you, and not just get rid of his horses.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

flytobecat said:


> They sound perfect for what you want. I would totally get them.
> Like Phantom said the seller seems like he wants to make sure they are a good fit for you, and not just get rid of his horses.


 
Exactly, the fact that he is trying to hard to make sure they are a good fit makes me think he really cares for them and really doesn't want to sell but is being forced into it for their own well being. He's not just saying what you want to hear to get him off his hands. Most likely they are every bit as experienced and well trained as he said because he has loves them and has spent the time with them. I'd say YES!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Look like a good horse. Can not wait to hear what they are like when you try them.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

The seller has had others out to look at them but turned them away because he didnt get a good vibe from them.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Go for it, then! They sound like absolutely fantastic horses, and they look like total sweethearts! Definately hubby proof horses o.- $1500 is a very nice price for them too, and the man sounds like he's really out for the horse's well being. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

I will be going to look at them after the 15th. They are 2.5 hours away also, and we may need to invest in a bigger trailer if we o get them; we only have a 2 horse straight load (not sure if it will be wide enough). Their names are Merlin and Turbo, btw.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like a great horse~ I wish I could have them! LOL, good luck! That is a very lucky find! I hope you get them....


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, what cuties! And what a great price for what they can do. I hope you are able to pick these guys up, and I look forward to seeing more pics and hearing how you do with them. What are their names?


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Thee names are Turbo and Merlin (Merli) Merlin is the heavier of the two with th big cresty neck


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Price of 1500 a piece seems a tad steep for them but its probably just from where your located. They sound like great horses though!


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Horses around here are priced mainly on their training/expereince. There is not alot of english riding/eventing around here-mostly working cow horses, barrel racing, and trail riding. These types of horses are quite desired in my neck of the woods. I know they are not/cant be papered-but you cant ride papers, lol. Grade horses that are very well broke can go any where from $1000 to $3000 around here.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

can I have one??


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

JerBear said:


> Price of 1500 a piece seems a tad steep for them but its probably just from where your located. They sound like great horses though!


Really? I think any totally sane sound, beginner proof mount is pretty much worth that price, or more.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Jerbear-
That is cheap for here. My barn never buys horses over $1000 they usually get horses from auctions, rescues, ect. But, I know that I have seen a welsh section D that could jump 3'6 and was a great horse to learn on and was 15,000. I saw a tb that could jump four feet but was spooky so he was for a advanced rider and was priced at 3,000. My point here is most horses that are calm _and_ can do the work are way less expensive. Now, this is cheap for these horses...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The cynic in me wants to remind you to get everything in writing, especially the two-week buyback. It seems like a great deal, just go in with a good head - keep on the lookout for red flags as with any horse purchase. 
They look great and I hope they're as good as they sound 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

***bump***


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Love the fact they have only had shoes the once...my drafty has never had them...LOVE that. Costs me $30 for a trim about every 6 weeks. I have never encountered (in 17 yrs of owning him in 3 states) a farrier who would not do him, or charged more. Guess I have been fortunate. Hope they are still there on the 15! I would be dropping everything and going!

Trailer wise-I have never pulled 2 drafties-just my one, and I have an extra wide, extra tall 2 h BP straight load. I would also make sure your vehicle can tow the weight of 2.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Get them, they seem like a really good deal! Conformation wise, they seem like pretty sturdy horses, not halter class horses perhaps but perfect for what you want them for!

If I was closer...:lol:

The draft at my barn is super comfortable to ride bareback, I would enmcourage you to try it with them someday if you buy them!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow- I love them! They look very hardy. I'm not looking- just got two horses myself, but where in BC are they? Just curious. The price seems good and they look like you could have a lot of fun with them. They would make a lovely team, too.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Love the fact they have only had shoes the once...my drafty has never had them...LOVE that. Costs me $30 for a trim about every 6 weeks. I have never encountered (in 17 yrs of owning him in 3 states) a farrier who would not do him, or charged more. Guess I have been fortunate. Hope they are still there on the 15! I would be dropping everything and going!
> 
> Trailer wise-I have never pulled 2 drafties-just my one, and I have an extra wide, extra tall 2 h BP straight load. I would also make sure your vehicle can tow the weight of 2.


They will still be there-they guys isnt actively advertising them and he will not be j=home from work untill then. As far as a trailer, we may just rent one (its $60 for the day)-I dont think ours will be wide enough.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Cinder said:


> Get them, they seem like a really good deal! Conformation wise, they seem like pretty sturdy horses, not halter class horses perhaps but perfect for what you want them for!
> 
> If I was closer...:lol:
> 
> The draft at my barn is super comfortable to ride bareback, I would enmcourage you to try it with them someday if you buy them!


I was thinking about how comfortable to ride bareback they would be :lol:
My current gelding is very narrow with high withers-not much fun.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

The horses are by McBride-The mare (the one with the white on her face in the picture of hte four) is also for sale I belive


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I would also opt for renting a trailer that will for sure be big enough. It would be very unfortunate to get down there and find out that neither of them will fit in your 2H.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG don't tempt me!! I've already bought 2 new horses but if I hear of anyone else looking I'll let them know!


----------

